# Zentrale Datenbank im Internet für Spiele Highscores?



## Lucid (28. Feb 2014)

Hallo an alle,

Kurz zu meinem Vorhaben: Ich bin gerade dabei, ein kleines Arcade-Spiel zu programmieren. Hierzu möchte ich im Internet eine kleine Datenbank anlegen, in der Spieler ihre erreichten Highscores veröffentlichen können und die man in dem Spiel selbst einsehen kann.

Hierzu einige kleine Fragen:

1. Welche Anbieter kommen in Frage, bei denen man vielleicht gratis ein bisschen Platz bekommt, um eine MySQL-Datenbank anzulegen, in der man eine Tabelle für Highscores speichern kann? (… evtl später noch welche für weitere Mini-Spiele...) ... oder NoSQL-Datenbanken, würden ja völlig ausreichen...

2. jar-Dateien können ja mit Decompilern decompiliert werden und somit kann Code betrachtet werden... Kann man das irgendwie umgehen, dass dies möglich ist?? Oder wenn das nicht geht – kann ich irgendwie die Connection properties für die DB verschlüsseln, dass wenigstens diese nicht eingesehen werden können? Da muss es ja irgendwas geben – oder?

Bin auch für völlig neue Vorschläge und Lösungen offen 

Danke schonmal...


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Feb 2014)

> 1. Welche Anbieter kommen in Frage, bei denen man vielleicht gratis ein bisschen Platz bekommt, um eine MySQL-Datenbank anzulegen, in der man eine Tabelle für Highscores speichern kann? (… evtl später noch welche für weitere Mini-Spiele...) ... oder NoSQL-Datenbanken, würden ja völlig ausreichen...



Google?

Was spricht dagegen 2, 3 € in die Hand zu nehmen und sich sowas mietenß



> 2. jar-Dateien können ja mit Decompilern decompiliert werden und somit kann Code betrachtet werden... Kann man das irgendwie umgehen, dass dies möglich ist?? Oder wenn das nicht geht – kann ich irgendwie die Connection properties für die DB verschlüsseln, dass wenigstens diese nicht eingesehen werden können? Da muss es ja irgendwas geben – oder?



Kurze Antwort: Nein.

Sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen finde ich ja persönlich super. 

Aber so ein Posting zeigt: Idee => Forum.

Und dann haben die Anderen plötzlich die Aufgabe zu googeln und zu schreiben. Warum kann man sowas nicht vorher mal informativ analysieren?:idea:


----------

